# *gulp*



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

My vet left her facility and now will be unable to do Lacey's spay for me. All she is currently able to do are vaccination updates. I have decided to take Lacey to her ferret brothers' vet, but I'm still so nervous. It's also going to cost twice as much having it done there.  
She's getting her distemper updated Wednesday by my vet, and then I'm taking her next Wednesday (the 16th) to have a pre-spay physical at the ferrets' vet. If she is medically cleared, I can go ahead and schedule her spay for the second week of June. I wasn't all that nervous until I found out I'd be unable to use my usual vet. I trust the ferrets' vet, but I've never brought any other furry family members there. I know they're a wonderful place and the doctors are fantastic, but she's only 3lbs and she has bad reactions to the dumbest things.
What if her bloodwork comes back that she can't go under anethesia?! I can't go through another heat with her; she was SUCH a pain in the butt and SO moody. :foxes15:

I do have a question for you all, though. She never lost one of her baby teeth on the bottom and her adult tooth grew in next to it. As a result, one of her upper canine teeth came in almost flush against her gumline sideways and it give her a funny bite and an "Elvis-impression" lip...she doesn't like chewing her food or bones as a result As she is 2 years old, what are our options do you think for correcting/helping this? (I can try to get a picture if it would help, but she doesn't like me touching that side of her mouth usually.)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It is good that the 'ferret' vet will spay her. If she is little, they know all about size! About the tooth, it really should be pulled, if it is a baby tooth. Maybe that adult tooth will then have enough room to move back into position? Good luck, don't worry! (easy for me to say!) Sue


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i know how your feeling... i'm planning on having one of my girls spayed soon and am so nervous about it too. and still have no idea which vet i will have do it either as the on i like for there check ups and vaccines is not doing surgeries right now. 
about the tooth, i'd have the vet take a look when she goes for her presurg testing and she can tell you what she recommends. it sounds like you may need to have it pulled. and i would think it'd be a perfect time while she's already under anesthesia to do it while she's getting spayed


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Let the vet take the tooth out when they spay her. Will be better for her, and she is asleap already...


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ditto on the tooth...let them remove it


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with others on the tooth, it should come out and during the spay
is a great time and then she will not need to go under at a later time just
for the tooth.

I know you are nervous *hugs* I wish Lacey the best! :love7:


----------

